# Just how Many Ranks of Staff ARE There?



## Defiance (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, so far I've counted: (not in any order)

Administrator
Global Moderator
Moderator
Supervisor
Magazine Staff
IRC Staff
Technician  
Podcast Crew

...Am I missing any?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, I don't think you've missed any.

Podcast Staff and IRC Staff don't have any extra power on the forum (except special forums they can access).

Technicians keep the site running and code new features and improvements.

Magazine staff are responsible for the articles on the portal, and also releases.

Moderators and Global Moderators are the ones who do a lot of the dirty work. We warn people and answer reports, as well as doing the stuff Magazine Staff do.

Supervisors and Admins are in charge of funding and partnerships, major site decisions (although these are often discussed with Moderators as well) and they generally run the place. They also have the same duties as Moderators and Technicians.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks.  Before today I didn't even know there were Technicians!  (Because of Narin, I do.)


----------



## JPH (Jul 24, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Magazine staff are responsible for the articles on the portal, and also releases.


Haw.

Speaking of "ranks", what do you folks think about having different member group ranks?
Like, for instance, if you've been here so many years you'll get the title of 'veteran' and other similar things.
I for one like the idea, though I'm not all for it, as it would make some people feel like they've got a large e-penis and so on.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 25, 2008)

So do Magazine Staff and Technicians have the ability to close topics too?  Or is it just for mods and admins?


----------



## Smef (Jul 25, 2008)

You've missed at least one rank...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 25, 2008)

Lool how can we forget Former Staff?  Like the original three and everybody else?


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 25, 2008)

I swear I learn something new about this forum every time I log on.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 25, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Speaking of "ranks", what do you folks think about having different member group ranks?
> Like, for instance, if you've been here so many years you'll get the title of 'veteran' and other similar things.
> I for one like the idea, though I'm not all for it, as it would make some people feel like they've got a large e-penis and so on.


Don't we partially have that already with the GBAtemp Fan/GBAtemp Regular/GBAtemp Member thing?  Or whatever those mini-levels were when you start.  

GameFAQs has a system like that already but it's as meaningless as the number of posts, honestly.  Content over quality and age!


----------



## sfunk (Jul 25, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Speaking of "ranks", what do you folks think about having different member group ranks?
> Like, for instance, if you've been here so many years you'll get the title of 'veteran' and other similar things.
> I for one like the idea, though I'm not all for it, as it would make some people feel like they've got a large e-penis and so on.



I'm for it simply because then I'll finally get the respect I don't deserve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Seriously, I'm with Doomsday, you could take away post counts and all titles of any sort and we'd still be able to sort the wheat from the chaff, it's all about quality and personality.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 25, 2008)

Smef said:
			
		

> You've missed at least one rank...


Sorry! Former Staff are former staff. They still have access to the staff forums and stuff. I think. I'm not sure if they still have power as well.


----------



## dice (Jul 26, 2008)

^ I highly doubt that, otherwise they wouldn't be former staff


----------



## Smef (Jul 27, 2008)

I still have staff forum access, but you're right that I can't mod topics any more.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 27, 2008)

Its scary to be posting as a mere member in this staff-rich thread...
But...
member groups would be good.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 27, 2008)

I count 6 members and 4 mods


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 27, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> I count 6 members and 4 mods



Which is a lot.

What would you say if 40% of all people had power over you?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> ^ I highly doubt that, otherwise they wouldn't be former staff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I said it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, if anyone's interested (and they should be), there is a full page about all the members groups here. It seems to be pretty out of date now though, and I don't think I can edit it either (it's locked?).


----------



## The Teej (Jul 28, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a kinky night in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, yeah, I see what you mean.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 28, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Stats&CODE=leaders

We sure have a lot of administrators...


----------



## Opium (Jul 28, 2008)

^You're not complaining are you? (incoming ban hammer of wrath)


----------



## Defiance (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, so far I've counted: (not in any order)

Administrator
Global Moderator
Moderator
Supervisor
Magazine Staff
IRC Staff
Technician  
Podcast Crew

...Am I missing any?


----------



## Defiance (Jul 28, 2008)

Do Supervisors count as Admins?  Is there a list with ALL of the staff on it?


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 13, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Do Supervisors count as Admins?  Is there a list with ALL of the staff on it?


There's a complete list here. Supervisors are counted as Admins and Mag Staff are counted as Local Moderators, by the way.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 8, 2008)

BUMP!!!

There is a new rank: HB Judges.

Check out the homebrew bouny results thread, and you will see some of them.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 8, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> BUMP!!!
> 
> There is a new rank: HB Judges.
> 
> Check out the homebrew bouny resulsts thread, and you will see some of them.


You're right I never see that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
Good to know


----------

